# Info on buying a house!



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

I know this is a fishing post, but I'm new in FL, so I need any help I can get. Thanks.

Thinking about buying a house. Need to know what good school districts are in the following countries: Seminole, Orange and Osceola county. Any information will help.

Thanks, fellow fishermen.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

i don,t know much about those countys ,but for the info you want try going to the Chamber of Comerance in the areas or try a religious org. in the area the can steer you to the areas. 
When you find what your looking for investagate the neighborhood very carefully.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Seminole county has good schools. I went to Lake Brantley in Altamonte Springs. It is a nice area to live too. Very suburbish. If you are looking at anything in that area near any water you are probably pushing $400,000. My parents live on Little bear lake and my brother lives on Big bear lake and their houses are going for $250,000 and $500,000 respectively. If you want land I suggest you go north. Deltona and Cassleberry area still has plenty of lots with acreage at a reasonable price. Couldn't tell you about their school districts though.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Hear same about Seminole schools and taxes are cheaper than Orange County. My daughter is looking-went today-in Winter park/Springs. Seems that North and East are directions of new growth, better prices and more land.

Traffic on I-4 is BRUTAL and unless you work odd hours would not count on using it for any of your travel plans. Are you planning on working in Orlando? sanford and Deltona north are very nice and still somewhat rural.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Seminole county school is lot better than Orange. Especially Oviedo area (Carrilon, Santuary etc..). By the way, I'm a licenced Realtor and more than happy to help you find a house of your dream. I have a special program for my buyer by sharing 50% of my commission toward buyer's closing cost. Contact me if you need a realtor to find you a house. My email : [email protected]


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi 222222,

I lived in West Volusia county and I moved over to East Brevard county, mainly for the schools. East Volusia is OK, but steer clear of W Volusia.

Generally speaking, the better school sytems are closer to more-expensive areas. It's simple economics. You need good incomes and community support for better schooling. There's lots of cheap land out there, but there's usually a tradeoff.

I'm a homebuilder and I build all over the state, but I don't think you can find a better value vs. education vs. quality of life ratio than you'll find here in Brevard. But this is still a fishing bulletin board, so I won't push my homebuilding business on you.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

SSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH don't give away our Brevard county secret!!!


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

Thanks everybody. 

One peroson told me because Seminole has good schools, so more taxes, not to mention Seminole has 1% more school tax inside sales taxes. Me. confused!

I thought because more people want to move into good school county, so the property value there tend to go up faster? Yes? NO? 

Scare of Hurricane, so tend to stay away from the cost. Thanks.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Lake Brantley and Lake Mary school districts tend to have higher property values from others in Seminole Co. Both very good schools


----------

